# No way this car has a 14.5 gallon tank



## Sinister184 (Jul 12, 2010)

every spec sheet i can find says this 2010 SR has a 14.5 gallon tank but often i drive it till the gas light comes on (or 1 bar or less) and i never put more than 11.3 gallons in the tank. Thoughts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it has a reserve portion. And I'm figuring it's pretty generous.

If Nissan were to say it was an actual 14.5 gallon tank, and it wasn't actually 14.5 gallons, they'd be opening themselves to false advertising lawsuits, wouldn't they?


----------



## KeyFob (Jul 28, 2010)

Usually when light comes on to put gas in the car theres atleast 2-3 gallons left in the tank.


----------



## GoldenBoyRB (Jul 26, 2012)

I put over 13 gallons once


----------

